# Panic after fresh install



## KernelPanic (Oct 3, 2012)

This is a fresh FreeBSD 9.1-RC1 (amd64) install on an HP DL360p Gen8. I have to use RC1 because 9.0 lacks the ciss driver support for the on-board Smart Array P420i.


```
bge1: <Broadcom unknown BCM5719, ASIC rev. 0x5719001> mem 0xf6bc0000-0xf6bcffff,0xf6bb0000-0xf6bbffff,0xf6ba0000-0xf6baffff irq 36 at device 0.1 on pci3
bge1: CHIP ID 0x05719001; ASIC REV 0x5719; CHIP REV 0x57190; PCI-E
miibus1: <MII bus> on bge1
ukphy1: <Generic IEEE 802.3u media interface> PHY 2 on miibus1
ukphy1:  no media present
ifmedia_set: no match for 0x0/0xfffffff
panic: ifmedia_set
cpuid = 0
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 0xffffffff80920546 at kdb_backtrace+0x66
#1 0xffffffff808ea55e at panic+0x1ce
#2 0xffffffff809a7a63 at ifmedia_set+0x53
#3 0xffffffff805c27a6 at mii_phy_dev_attach+0x246
#4 0xffffffff805c8af5 at ukphy_attach+0x35
#5 0xffffffff80919aa2 at device_attach+0x72
#6 0xffffffff8091b4fa at bus_generic_attach+0x1a
#7 0xffffffff805c0c88 at miibus_attach+0xe8
#8 0xffffffff80919aa2 at device_attach+0x72
#9 0xffffffff8091b4fa at bus_generic_attach+0x1a
#10 0xffffffff805c135f at mii_attach+0x52f
#11 0xffffffff8044ed36 at bge_attach+0x3be6
#12 0xffffffff80919aa2 at device_attach+0x72
#13 0xffffffff8091b4fa at bus_generic_attach+0x1a
#14 0xffffffff80349334 at acpi_pci_attach+0x164
#15 0xffffffff80919aa2 at device_attach+0x72
#16 0xffffffff8091b4fa at bus_generic_attach+0x1a
#17 0xffffffff8034b157 at acpi_pcib_attach+0x1a7
```

I'm guessing this has something to do with this PR:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=171121


----------

